# Kids Beds



## bmeacha1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I am new to this site. Here are a couple projects that I made for my kids. 

The first bed is a loft for my daughter. 

The second is a bed I made for my son who has special needs. The bed is enclosed like it is so that he doesn't fall out of bed.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Both designs are really good. Theres alot of work put into your son's. My little guy happened to catch a glimpse of it when he passed by, he approves of the cars theme in the room.


----------



## kallen (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice!

The first thought when seeing your sons...can the cage be locked?!?!?!


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice job. I really like your design on your son's. Well thought out.


----------



## bmeacha1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes, the doors on my sons bed do lock, form the outside, to prevent him from being able to open them and fall on the floor.


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

nice job


----------



## kallen (Mar 16, 2013)

bmeacha1 said:


> Yes, the doors on my sons bed do lock,


Lol, I was actually kidding about that... but..



> form the outside, to prevent him from being able to open them and fall on the floor.


That's the same thing I'd tell the authorities too!! 

kidding.. I'll admit there have been times when a little jail cell like that would have been nice...lol Nice work though. My son liked the Cars decals as well!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

First of all, Welcome to the forum! You are part of a great community.

VERY NICE JOB ON THE BEDS!!!!

You really did a nice job on both of them.... Do you mind if I ask what sort of special needs your son has? I have a son with a form of CP, and he has fallen out of bed quite a few times. Our solution was to just get him a bigger bed(he has a huge room). He has still fallen out of it, but not as much now that he is 7 years old.

Again, very nice job on the beds!


----------



## bmeacha1 (Mar 9, 2013)

My son also has CP, he is going to be 6 in July. When he was getting too big for his crib we tried to purchase a specialized bed but the cost was $12,000, as you probably already know. My son doesn't always sleep that well, part of the side effects of the CP. He is not able to walk but he loves to bounce around on his knees. In the middle of the night sometimes he likes to bounce around, which is the reason for the design of the bed.


----------



## kallen (Mar 16, 2013)

bmeacha1 said:


> My son also has CP, he is going to be 6 in July. When he was getting too big for his crib we tried to purchase a specialized bed but the cost was $12,000, as you probably already know. My son doesn't always sleep that well, part of the side effects of the CP. He is not able to walk but he loves to bounce around on his knees. In the middle of the night sometimes he likes to bounce around, which is the reason for the design of the bed.


I am unfamiliar with specialty beds, so forgive my ignorance..why does the specialty bed cost $12,000?

My son exhibited similar behavior when he was an infant... in the middle of the night he'd get on his hands and knees, and rock back and forth to bang his head on the sides of the crib. Hard. After a few months of this, he just stopped, and has never exhibit the behavior again. Dr. couldn't give us an explanation for why he was doing it, or why he suddenly stopped. But during those months we thought the worst.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

bmeacha1 said:


> My son also has CP, he is going to be 6 in July. When he was getting too big for his crib we tried to purchase a specialized bed but the cost was $12,000, as you probably already know. My son doesn't always sleep that well, part of the side effects of the CP. He is not able to walk but he loves to bounce around on his knees. In the middle of the night sometimes he likes to bounce around, which is the reason for the design of the bed.


It is unreal what things cost for people with special needs. 

My sons CP affects his fine motor skills, so he has problems when it comes to doing anything that requires coordination. He didn't walk till was almost 5, and still doesn't talk.... only says a half dozen words. He now has a device with a touchscreen that he uses to communicate, and is still learning that. (Don't ask how much THAT DEVICE cost) It is so frustrating for him (and me) when he knows what he wants/needs to do/say, but he can't tell his body to do it.

If you ever need anyone to talk to, just to dump on, or whatever, let me know. Once you reach 25 posts, I will PM you my number if you want. Sometimes having a kid with special needs can get taxing, as you well know by now.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

kallen said:


> I am unfamiliar with specialty beds, so forgive my ignorance..why does the specialty bed cost $12,000?


 I'm sure that was a scary experience with your son. Glad to hear that he has turned out fine.

With anything that comes to special needs kids, There is always a much higher cost, because the stuff is basically "custom-made," and isn't mass produced like everything else. The designers have their time in the item, then the manufacture has their time in the item (and the cost is passed on to only a few items, not thousands). ON top of that, our society has become so litigioius, that everything is designed over the top as far as safety goes, it is unreal. No one wants to accept the liabilities, so costs skyrocket.


----------



## sezzami (Jan 17, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but I am in love with the cars bed. It's just what we are looking for when we upgrade to a twin bed for our daughter who suffers from a plethora of medical issues and is a fall and seizure risk. Would LOVE to get the scoop on this design.


----------



## bmeacha1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I am not a professional,I built this off an idea in my head. My son also suffers from many medical conditions. I can try an answer any questions you may have. I am sorry I do not have a drawing that I worked off. I also have an improvement idea to my original design. I would make the bottom of the bed, like a a kitchen cabinet, a cut out portion for your feet to slide under. This would allow you to get closer to the bed and reduce the strain on your back. I am not sure of your situation but my son is now six and is and will be in diapers for the rest of his life, so we use his bed as a changing table. Also I made the bed at height where I could change his diaper without bending. I would be happy to talk to you on the phone if it is easier.


----------



## ladydiculver (Jul 13, 2020)

*Doors on front of bed*

My daughter has CP and I am working putting doors on the bunk bed frame I bought. Did you make the doors on the front of your son's bed or did you purchase them and cut them to fit? Help!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

L. Diculver, this is a very old thread. the original poster has not 
been active in six years. you may get better results if you post
a new thread with photos of your project for the best responses.
and welcome to the forum.

.


----------

